# Poop issue?



## Aidan Morrison (Jun 15, 2018)

Hey guys, my tegu just went to the bathroom and I took this picture of something that I’m a bit worried about. Is this his hemipenis or something worse? I have never seen this before, that’s why I’m worried.


----------



## Gary (Jun 15, 2018)

That’s a prolapse and it’s very serious. Something is probably wrong with your husbandry. Diet and humidity are the main culprits. Put your tegu in a warm bath ASAP and make plans to see a vet immediately if it doesn’t go back in. You may need to see a vet to put it back and stitch up the vent temporarily if it happens again (or doesn’t resolve today).

This is caused by straining when trying to defecate. Your tegu is likely dehydrated or impacted. It essential pushed so hard when trying to defecate that it pooped out its insides. 

More info in this thread:
https://tegutalk.com/threads/my-tegu-had-a-prolapse-advice-wanted.10281/


----------



## Aidan Morrison (Jun 15, 2018)

Gary said:


> That’s a prolapse and it’s very serious. Something is probably wrong with your husbandry. Diet and humidity are the main culprits. Put your tegu in a warm bath ASAP and make plans to see a vet immediately if it doesn’t go back in. You may need to see a vet to put it back and stitch up the vent temporarily if it happens again (or doesn’t resolve today).
> 
> This is caused by straining when trying to defecate. Your tegu is likely dehydrated or impacted. It essential pushed so hard when trying to defecate that it pooped out its insides.
> 
> ...


Oh god I don’t know if I have enough money for a vet, I put him is a bath and he seems ok now. It also went back in about 10 mins after I took the picture an it looks like nothing happened. If not sure how he could be impacted because I watch him everytime I feed him. I have been having an issue with humidity though. I can’t seem to keep it past 50% no matter what I do. I water the substrate until damp and I have a big water bowl in the enclosure.


----------



## Gary (Jun 15, 2018)

Aidan Morrison said:


> Oh god I don’t know if I have enough money for a vet, I put him is a bath and he seems ok now. It also went back in about 10 mins after I took the picture an it looks like nothing happened. If not sure how he could be impacted because I watch him everytime I feed him. I have been having an issue with humidity though. I can’t seem to keep it past 50% no matter what I do. I water the substrate until damp and I have a big water bowl in the enclosure.


I’m seeing that your tegu is fairly young. Prolapses are more common in young tegus than in older tegus from what I’ve seen. Old tegus prolapse when there’s a serious husbandry issue. Yours looks young enough that it may just be bad luck.

Regardless, there are things you can do to help. The fact the prolapse when back in is good.

1. Try to get your tegu to use the bathroom in the sink/bathtub every day. The water will take some of the pressure off of your tegu’s bowels.

2. Do everything you can to up the humidity. Add a plastic tub/container turned upside down in the enclosure with an entrance cut out. That will hold moisture better and hopefully your tegu will sleep there.

3. Give a more hydrated diet. Make sure to gut load any insects. Give them a day or two to munch on a carrot or potato before feeding. Buy a can of GRAIN FREE wet dog food or cat food. These foods are around 50% water and will help your tegu hydrate.

The goal is to keep the prolapse from reoccurring/getting worse. All three of these tasks will only cost you a few dollars.


----------



## Aidan Morrison (Jun 15, 2018)

Ok thank you so much for the help I’ll keep you posted, yea he’s about 14 inches long, just really nervous and worried about my little guy now


----------



## Gary (Jun 15, 2018)

Aidan Morrison said:


> Ok thank you so much for the help I’ll keep you posted, yea he’s about 14 inches long, just really nervous and worried about my little guy now



With some effort, your tegu could be good as new  

What substrate are you using? Make sure it’s something that will actually hold moisture like an organic potting mix blended with eco earth, or cypress mulch. Also make sure the basking temperature is over 110 degrees. Both are important for proper digestion/health.


----------



## Aidan Morrison (Jun 15, 2018)

Gary said:


> With some effort, your tegu could be good as new
> 
> What substrate are you using? Make sure it’s something that will actually hold moisture like an organic potting mix blended with eco earth, or cypress mulch. Also make sure the basking temperature is over 110 degrees. Both are important for proper digestion/health.


The substrate is cypress mulch, and the basking temp stays between 111 and 114 degrees. I have to use a ceramic heat emitter because my room is cold which keeps the cool side of the enclosed at 80 degrees during the day and 73 to 75 degrees at night. It’s just strange because he’s never pooped like that before, his poop is always normal. I attached a photo of my current setup. Obviously it’s only temporary. I want to build him his 8x4x4 now but I’m afraid if I put him in there I’ll never see him


----------



## Zyn (Jun 16, 2018)

Stop worrying about your needs and worry about his. If you build him something and he stays hidden then he’s happy being hidden. Borrowing and hiding is their nature.

Also it’s always a good idea to only buy something you can afford vet bills for. One of the main reason myself and others here tell young Herp owners to wait till they’re older for the larger animals.

If you’re feeding whole prey, when you let them defrost in a bowl of warm water don’t worry about letting them dry, that moisture will just hydrate the animal even further.

also even for a baby that enclosure it way to small 40g Breeder tank at the minimum for a baby in my opinion I don’t see that tank having much of a heat gradient. Also for humidity put some plastic wrap on one side. I’d also replace the cypress with someting like coco husk. For something so small I can see cypress causing an impaction where the coco fibers are so small they pass it no problem. I’m currently using 50% top soil 50% coco husk. Holds humidity better and is more stable as in I can see the small burrows sev makes he also reuses them. Lol but that last parts just someting I’ve seen.

One final thing, make sure the cypress is triple processed and not from somewhere like Lowe’s or home depo they’ll carry parasites


----------



## Aidan Morrison (Jun 16, 2018)

Zyn said:


> Stop worrying about your needs and worry about his. If you build him something and he stays hidden then he’s happy being hidden. Borrowing and hiding is their nature.
> 
> Also it’s always a good idea to only buy something you can afford vet bills for. One of the main reason myself and others here tell young Herp owners to wait till they’re older for the larger animals.
> 
> ...


I have a job and can afford the animal but I don’t have $600 currently to spend on vet bills for a lizard. I found out that I put wet towels on parts of the top of the tank and I keeps the humidity at 71% now so it seems to be working. Also he’s been active and it almost seems as if nothings happened. Thank god it went back in. Also can you feed a tegu canned tuna; since it has a lot of water in it? People say canned dog/cat food is good to hydrate then but I don’t have any of that right now


----------



## Gary (Jun 16, 2018)

Aidan Morrison said:


> I have a job and can afford the animal but I don’t have $600 currently to spend on vet bills for a lizard. I found out that I put wet towels on parts of the top of the tank and I keeps the humidity at 71% now so it seems to be working. Also he’s been active and it almost seems as if nothings happened. Thank god it went back in. Also can you feed a tegu canned tuna; since it has a lot of water in it? People say canned dog/cat food is good to hydrate then but I don’t have any of that right now



I think you missed Zyn’s point. If you can’t be bothered to buy a $2 can of food for your sick lizard, it’s no surprise that you aren’t willing to put him in the proper sized enclosure.

Expect a sickly, stressed lizard until your approach changes. Your disposition towards this prolapse is not fair to your tegu in my opinion.

I wouldn’t even put a leopard gecko in a tank the size you have, and your tegu is already over a foot long. I don’t mean to sound harsh, but you need to appreciate the life that is in your hands.


----------



## Aidan Morrison (Jun 16, 2018)

Gary said:


> I think you missed Zyn’s point. If you can’t be bothered to buy a $2 can of food for your sick lizard, it’s no surprise that you aren’t willing to put him in the proper sized enclosure.
> 
> Expect a sickly, stressed lizard until your approach changes. Your disposition towards this prolapse is not fair to your tegu in my opinion.
> 
> I wouldn’t even put a leopard gecko in a tank the size you have, and your tegu is already over a foot long. I don’t mean to sound harsh, but you need to appreciate the life that is in your hands.


I said I don’t have it RIGHT NOW, I didn’t say I wasn’t going to buy it, and everyone says that the minimum for a baby tegu is a 20 gallon long. Like I stated before Its temporary till I get a bigger one built and as of now all the temperatures are on point in the enclosure. And how can you even say that my disposition isn’t fair?! How? because I can’t afford to take a lizard to the vet and spend $600 on a bill when I have car payments and school. I didn’t even sleep last night because I was so worried about his prolapse.


----------



## Gary (Jun 16, 2018)

Aidan Morrison said:


> I said I don’t have it RIGHT NOW, I didn’t say I wasn’t going to buy it, and everyone says that the minimum for a baby tegu is a 20 gallon long. Like I stated before Its temporary till I get a bigger one built and as of now all the temperatures are on point in the enclosure. And how can you even say that my disposition isn’t fair?! How? because I can’t afford to take a lizard to the vet and spend $600 on a bill when I have car payments and school. I didn’t even sleep last night because I was so worried about his prolapse.



I took the time to write out everything you can do considering you can’t afford a vet. I don’t judge you for not being able to spend $600 right now. It’s when you say things like “it almost seems like nothing happened,” and start asking about alternatives to what has been recommended that I get worried. It’s not about doing what is most convenient when an animal is sick. It’s about effort and attention towards what you are able can help with. 

I didn’t in any way intend to offend you or make you defensive. I just want you to be fully aware on the situation your tegu is in. I’m not sure where you saw that a 20 gallon long is the minimum for a baby, but I imagine that would get quite cramped after even 2 months. That being said, you posted a picture of a standard 20 gallon tank. A 20 long has much more floor space than a standard 20 gallon. Even if you went with the recommendation you found of a 20 gallon long (minimum), you’re currently below that.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 16, 2018)

Gary,

I read nothing that I would interpret as offensive. On point and civil actually.

I completely agree- a change in conditions is needed for the welfare of the animal. Appropriate conditions of spave and food are all over this site.


----------



## Aidan Morrison (Jun 21, 2018)

Gary said:


> I think you missed Zyn’s point. If you can’t be bothered to buy a $2 can of food for your sick lizard, it’s no surprise that you aren’t willing to put him in the proper sized enclosure.
> 
> Expect a sickly, stressed lizard until your approach changes. Your disposition towards this prolapse is not fair to your tegu in my opinion.
> 
> I wouldn’t even put a leopard gecko in a tank the size you have, and your tegu is already over a foot long. I don’t mean to sound harsh, but you need to appreciate the life that is in your hands.


Well I took offense from it (but hey maybe I read it wrong then), I don’t mean to offend you but please do not tell me how to appreciate life. Trust me when I say this, I know much more than you do about life and death and I’m up close with it nearly everyday so I realize how fragile it can be and how easy it is to take away. On a more happy note, ever since the humidity in the cage has been brought up to 75% he has been pooping normally and eating normally ever since and no new issues have risen; it seems as if I got lucky this time.


----------



## Gary (Jun 22, 2018)

Aidan Morrison said:


> On a more happy note, ever since the humidity in the cage has been brought up to 75% he has been pooping normally and eating normally ever since and no new issues have risen; it seems as if I got lucky this time.


Glad to hear it!


----------



## Guman (Jul 3, 2018)

How is the gu doing? I would like to stress the importance of whole prey and ample calcium. Their is no possible way to get the needed calcium in your tegus body without bone. I fear that the prolapse may be a correlation to a decreased amount of dietary calcium 

As the body drawls more ca+ for body reserves ligaments can relax and become "floppy" this can include the rectal ligaments. If this is the case you may have a prolaps now and be weeks away from the next. The process continues until the amount pushed out is too large to reduce. So, the lizard will need sedation and stiching the anus closed. The good news is since you have a reduced (prolaps is back inside) you can try some conservative home treatment. 
First, start feeding whole prey EVERY FEEDING! IF You need some resources ask.
Second, continue to manage husbandry issues that others have mintioned. People here like you love their gu's. We can all become passionate. For the keeper who is experiancing difficulties this is even more true. Just because people are pointing out changes keep in mind they are trying to help but, they are equally passionate.
Third, start saving for a vet visit!! Your guy also needs to have a worm and parasite exam. Infestations can be yet another reason for prolapsed rectums. Once he has a visit keep adding to the fund trust us everyone who has been doing this anytime can tell you vet bills happen. 

Right now your possibilities for cause is...
Low calcium
Wrong Temps
Dehydration
Impaction

Nevertheless, Walter1 is correct you can bet it is related to husbandry. 
Search back in January of this year u der prolaps and you can learn more about my journey


----------



## aza (Jul 3, 2018)

Nationwide and other companies offer pet insurance that can assist with your affording-the-vet issue in the future. This can break the cost up into smaller regular payments and really come through during emergencies. 

Also, I'm not sure what you're feeding on the regular, but once he recovers from this try adding something whole prey into the diet. If you're emotionally uncomfortable feeding whole frozen/thawed pinkies and the like, try something like Reptilinks or the ground whole prey meats sold by hare-today.com - same nutrition as feeding the corresponding whole prey item, but it just looks like a sausage or a pack of meat. A powdered calcium supplement on anything not including bones wouldn't go amiss either.

I hope your little guy pulls through and has no further issues.


----------



## Aidan Morrison (Jul 3, 2018)

I’m not sure if you missed my reply but I already said he’s been doing fine, this thread is almost 2 weeks old. This has absolutely nothing to do with his diet as he eats whole prey that I know comes from a good place because I’m the one who kills it. It was all about the humidity and how it wasn’t at the levels it was supposed to be at.


----------



## Guman (Jul 3, 2018)

aza said:


> Nationwide and other companies offer pet insurance that can assist with your affording-the-vet issue in the future. This can break the cost up into smaller regular payments and really come through during emergencies.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure what you're feeding on the regular, but once he recovers from this try adding something whole prey into the diet. If you're emotionally uncomfortable feeding whole frozen/thawed pinkies and the like, try something like Reptilinks or the ground whole prey meats sold by hare-today.com - same nutrition as feeding the corresponding whole prey item, but it just looks like a sausage or a pack of meat. A powdered calcium supplement on anything not including bones wouldn't go amiss either.
> 
> I hope your little guy pulls through and has no further issues.



He has recovered! I use haretoday he likes the baby chicks and the ground meat. I also buy mice at petco once or twice a month. I choose to just save money and not use insurance because with 10 lizards it would be cost prohibitive. For our clutch it is easier to just have an emergency fund. Heck, I have thought about doing it for us and buying a catastrophic policy. (But, that is what happens when you study healthcare administration and policy)


----------

